# SoftBank buys large stake in Uber



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/28/softbank-uber-investment-tender-offer-announced.html
Uber and SoftBank came to a long-awaited tender agreement on Thursday, according to The Wall Street Journal, uniting one of the world's most ambitious tech investing funds with one of the most valuable start-ups.

The deal values Uber at $48 billion, according to the Journal. That's about a 30 percent discount to the company's $68 billion valuation from June 2016.

According to the Journal, SoftBank will likely acquire 15 percent of the company, with an additional 5 percent of the company likely available to other outside bidders. SoftBank and Uber were not immediately available to comment on the report.

Uber is being forced to accept a reduced price following a tumultuous year that's seen its co-founder Travis Kalanick ousted from the CEO role, a scathing report on the company's approach toward sexual harassment, a data breach and a host of lawsuits that threaten to derail Uber's growth plans.

Uber, which has said that it's eyeing a 2019 IPO even as it loses billions of dollars a quarter, needs SoftBank's capital to continue fueling its expansion. The company has to date counted on venture capitalists and other private market investors, and is now turning to SoftBank to keep the money flowing.

But the SoftBank cash is also structured to provide liquidity to early employees and investors, who have millions - if not billions - of dollars locked up in Uber stock. Without an IPO on the immediate horizon, a secondary offering is a way to relieve some of that pressure.

Few Silicon Valley investments in recent history have been so thoroughly scrutinized. SoftBank's presence is expected to temper Uber's board, which has been in the throes of legal disputes and in-fighting.

The deal also adds to SoftBank's growing ride-hailing portfolio. SoftBank is an investor Didi Chuxing, the majority owner of Uber's China operations, and has also backed Grab, a ride-hailing company in Southeast Asia, as well as India's Ola.

There are other connections between Softbank and Uber. Dara Khosrowshahi, who replaced Kalanick as Uber's CEO, is a board member of SoftBank-backed Fanatics.

Since being named to the top spot in August, Khosrowshahi has taken steps to reform Uber. The company fired Chief Security Officer Joe Sullivan after revelations that Uber had concealed a 2016 data breach, and Khosrowshahi has met with global officials to help improve the company's reputation in cities like London.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

poor softbank...

What a can of worms they bought...


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

The Japanese aren't that terrible at investing they are just desperate enough to buy into Tencent's competition not knowing Didi can actually manage a company.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh.. more importantly uber raised enough cash to operate foe 73 days (1 billion in cash for uber to operate with, 9 billion in stock buyouts)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/28/softbank-uber-investment-tender-offer-announced.html
> Uber and SoftBank came to a long-awaited tender agreement on Thursday, according to The Wall Street Journal, uniting one of the world's most ambitious tech investing funds with one of the most valuable start-ups.
> 
> The deal values Uber at $48 billion, according to the Journal. That's about a 30 percent discount to the company's $68 billion valuation from June 2016.
> ...


Didi - Uber Global merge.

What you think ?

China will emerge Global prime Superpower of This century.

America will end up like France.

Always plotting & scheming in background. Never to re emerge as global superpower Ever again.

( been 100 years since Big3 ran world.
England, France, Germany.)


----------



## makes_sense (Sep 26, 2014)

They are in it for the self driving cars https://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/19/sof...illion-into-driverless-car-startup-nauto.html

https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/11/zoox-in-talks-with-softbankx-to-fund-self-driving-cars/


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2017/12/28/softbank-uber-investment-tender-offer-announced.html
> Uber and SoftBank came to a long-awaited tender agreement on Thursday, according to The Wall Street Journal, uniting one of the world's most ambitious tech investing funds with one of the most valuable start-ups.
> 
> The deal values Uber at $48 billion, according to the Journal. That's about a 30 percent discount to the company's $68 billion valuation from June 2016.
> ...


Thanks for posting the article *BurgerTiime. *I was about to post the Business Insider article, and then saw your post. You beat me to it. 

It's a good move for both Uber and Softbank, imho. Neither company wants to build an automated car - that's too far away from the customer who simply wants to get from point A to point B. 

It's the ride hailing app itself where the money will be. They are now, and will be closest to the customer who wants to get from point A to point B. (The closer you are to the customer, the more money you get, yes?). And, not as many people will want to own cars in the future. They will instead use the smart phone in town and if they feel a need to travel a long distance, use a car rental. Hey, it saves the customer a lot of money and cuts their carbon foot print.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

The company losing billions every year, the EU officially declared it as a transportation company, lost the Chinese market, etc. There is no good news for this company so why would anyone in their right mind invest so much money into the sinking Titanic.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

They’re invested in all the major players in this...


All they’re doing is handing out knives to all the companies and putting them in a cage... whoever wins raises their value immensely.. Softbank will win no matter what.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Didi - Uber Global merge.
> 
> What you think ?
> 
> ...


LOL. What to do with all of that use it or lose it military hardware. Use it, most likely. Here we are discussing Uber as if it's the big thing, when WW3.0 is 3 years away best case.


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> The company losing billions every year, the EU officially declared it as a transportation company, lost the Chinese market, etc. There is no good news for this company so why would anyone in their right mind invest so much money into the sinking Titanic.


We should help our partner Uber survive these tough time by make donation to Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coca-Cola said:


> We should help our partner Uber survive these tough time by make donation to Uber.


Have been doing Thats for 3years.
They keep LOWERING RATES THEN TAKING MORE FROM ME.

I DONT THINK UBER LEARNS WELL.



Brooklyn said:


> They're invested in all the major players in this...
> 
> All they're doing is handing out knives to all the companies and putting them in a cage... whoever wins raises their value immensely.. Softbank will win no matter what.


The board probably has a side bet amongst each other about how long till they can turn Americans into Cannibals . . .


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

Brooklyn said:


> They're invested in all the major players in this...
> 
> All they're doing is handing out knives to all the companies and putting them in a cage... whoever wins raises their value immensely.. Softbank will win no matter what.


One rideshare hailing app won't be ruling the world. I'm not too sure if that's even possible right now. People are people around the world, but different people in different regions of the world. There's no one size fits all.

Instead, there will be multiple rideshare hailing apps in different regions of the world, each doing A LOT of business over the next generation or two. Softbank is picking winners from those regions, Uber being one of those winners. (I wouldn't be surprised to see Softbank getting into LYFT at sometime down the road either).


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

just_me said:


> One rideshare hailing app won't be ruling the world. I'm not too sure if that's even possible right now. People are people around the world, but different people in different regions of the world. There's no one size fits all.
> 
> Instead, there will be multiple rideshare hailing apps in different regions of the world, each doing A LOT of business over the next generation or two. Softbank is picking winners from those regions, Uber being one of those winners. (I wouldn't be surprised to see Softbank getting into LYFT at sometime down the road either).


Globalist Bankers
FINANCE
both sides of
EVERY WAR.

Consult history regarding Napoleons efforts.
I will not even touch upon more recent WW1 AND WW2.

Uber itself
Has become a Vehicle.

( and i spoke of this happening
Here over 2 years ago.)

Uber is an inexpensive tool of implementation for a larger scheme.


----------



## Tyuhdriveprius (Dec 31, 2017)

Wow softba making moves.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

SoftBank is modeling the potential profits off the Historical Returns of the Company's that have Made Large Profits in the Past. Can anyone name One? All the Black Car Company's in NYC never showed any significant profit. SoftBank is investing Venture Capital. And this Venture is Doomed.


----------



## Gman61 (Jan 3, 2018)

Michael1230nj said:


> SoftBank is modeling the potential profits off the Historical Returns of the Company's that have Made Large Profits in the Past. Can anyone name One? All the Black Car Company's in NYC never showed any significant profit. SoftBank is investing Venture Capital. And this Venture is Doomed.


Softbank need to know that those 9 billions dollars they invested in uber will be gone if uber don't take care of those drivers. The first problem Softbank need to address the background check that uber have checkr do. Uber deactivated good drivers regardless of fault. Don't risk being deactivated by driving in bad weather because someone may slide into you and you can clearly prove it was no fault of yours and uber will disconnect you period .

If all uber drivers stop driving , maybe uber will get the massage and realize that uber drivers are in control. The reason drivers don't get respect is because uber keep trying to recruit new drivers and charge more fees , they know driving is your business and in time you will be gone.


----------



## HackingIT (Dec 13, 2017)

It's heralded as yuuuge news, but not the fact that uber lost $20 billion in evaluation. I don't understand the evaluation at all....it's a venture capitalist pipe dream. The #'s are a sad joke. They don't have to develop driverless cars either, you lease them from whoever. How long could they last if they had to replace their own tires....maybe 3 mos. We carry the water and they have lose the equivalent on an ENRON per mos....come on this is just lipstick on a pig provided by a fat bank sitting on piles of cheap cash.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Gman61 said:


> If all uber drivers stop driving , maybe uber will get the massage and realize that uber drivers are in control. The reason drivers don't get respect is because uber keep trying to recruit new drivers and charge more fees , they know driving is your business and in time you will be gone.


LOL

Right. Drivers are in control.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I think most of us are in agreement that Uber is not Financially Viable in the Long Run. The only thing that should really concern us is what's next? Rideshare is here to stay the Concept works and it can be a Win-Win for Drivers and Passengers. The biggest Obstacle is Uber the Concept works what doesn't work is a Company that thinks it can Extract Huge Profits from a Tradionally Low Margin Industry. Better times are coming but the Road is going to get a little bumpy first.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Michael1230nj said:


> I think most of us are in agreement that Uber is not Financially Viable in the Long Run. The only thing that should really concern us is what's next? Rideshare is here to stay the Concept works and it can be a Win-Win for Drivers and Passengers. The biggest Obstacle is Uber the Concept works what doesn't work is a Company that thinks it can Extract Huge Profits from a Tradionally Low Margin Industry. Better times are coming but the Road is going to get a little bumpy first.


You probably won't like my opinion but most of you Uber haters are probably dead wrong. I expect Uber will be around for a long long time.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

I respect your Opinion I'm not an Uber Hater I just think their Buisness Model is Untenable.


----------



## HackingIT (Dec 13, 2017)

9 billion keeps tgem alive for 72 days. Go ahead pubch that into tge calculator and tell me guber us here to stay. Soft bank allowed it 72 more days...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

HackingIT said:


> 9 billion keeps tgem alive for 72 days. Go ahead pubch that into tge calculator and tell me guber us here to stay. Soft bank allowed it 72 more days...


That's the number I came to as well lol.

We shall see what scruber and gryft do.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

HackingIT said:


> 9 billion keeps tgem alive for 72 days. Go ahead pubch that into tge calculator and tell me guber us here to stay. Soft bank allowed it 72 more days...


LOL


----------

